# 99 taillights



## dd198604 (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone know how to get the tailights out. I am trying to replace them and Im not sure what to do?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Theres 4 bolts which you should be able to identify pretty easy once you pull the carpet back. After you remove the 4 bolts the tailights arnt gonna just pop out, take a flat head screw driver and break the adheasive loose from behind the light then the rest is pretty easy. You can also use a hair dryer and heat up the goo from inside the trunk. It helps to free up the lights...cuz at first you'll think they're still bolted in since the adhesive is so strong. That shit can be a royal pain in the ass to work with. I'd also say wear some latex gloves...you'll have that goo on your hands for days.


----------



## dd198604 (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks man, hairdryer worked great, not too bad after


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Coco said:


> That shit can be a royal pain in the ass to work with. I'd also say wear some latex gloves...you'll have that goo on your hands for days.


haha, yeah that stuff sucks ass. gorilla snot we call it. tar and bug remover will get most of it off.


----------

